
Bromite v77 Released - csagan5
https://www.bromite.org/news/2019-09-16-bromite-v77-released
======
MasterOne
@csagan5, thanks for such a great project, which is exactly what I was looking
for.

I just switched from Kiwi Browser to Bromite and and Bromite SystemWebView,
now I'm wondering if I still need to keep AdAway around.

Maybe you can find the time and comment here or in my discussion on reddit
([https://www.reddit.com/r/fossdroid/comments/d88ljd/does_adaw...](https://www.reddit.com/r/fossdroid/comments/d88ljd/does_adaway_still_make_sense_when_using_bromite/))?

~~~
csagan5
AdAway uses hosts-based blocking, it is less precise than the one in Bromite
but more powerful because it can block access also of any app; it is very
similar to an IP-based firewall.

For most users Bromite itself will be sufficient; I see you are also using the
SystemWebView, so I don't think you need to run AdAway, you can save CPU usage
and battery without it. I suggest you try disabling/uninstalling it, there
should be no difference in your experience.

~~~
MasterOne
Very well, thanks a lot for your advice. I will try it without AdAdway.

I currently have only one app that shows ads (Easy Currency), and it still
does it despite of AdAway being up and running, so I assume AdAway is not of
much use for blocking ads in apps because they are fed in a different way.

------
abasibong
What's the difference between native Chromium adblock engine and Bromite
adblock engine?

~~~
csagan5
The "Bromite adblock engine" was what was used up to v76 and was originally
based on NoChromo engine.

The native Chromium adblock engine is the subresource filter and works with
the modern NetworkService; this has already been answered on XDA, but
basically it is more efficient and has a bit more features (CSS filtering).

